# PINK RULES!!



## Toni (Sep 21, 2010)

Pink Rose/Yellow Swallotail Jr.Gent II Fountain pen done in my favorite colors PINK! Thank you for looking!!


----------



## latelearner (Sep 21, 2010)

That is awesome! Great job.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 21, 2010)

Jeeeezz Batgirl that picture damn near blinded me. That is an awesome pen and photo...........now I'll slink back to the batcave.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful pen! I think you 'out-pinked' me. :wink:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy Cow that is awesome!


----------



## Rmartin (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## lwalden (Sep 21, 2010)

That rocks!! Love the detail on the butterfly!!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Toni (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! 

My photo lab is an Ironing board and 4 lights covered with Paper and sometimes I hid under a white sheet (boy that doesnt sound right..LOL) Photoshop to whiten the background.

Roy that be my batcave.  Whats yours look like?


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 21, 2010)

This is like trying to tell my wife how much I love her, there just arn't the right words in the English language.  

WOW!  WHAT A BEAUTIFUL PEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Gofer (Sep 21, 2010)

You never cease to amaze me Toni, keep up the incredible work.

Bruce


----------



## steeler fan1 (Sep 21, 2010)

HOLLY SMOLLY, Pink is an understatement! You should have warned us not look directly at the pen. Beautiful blank and pen.

Carl


----------



## Lenny (Sep 21, 2010)

Your pens are always great and this one is no exception! 

We are always so transfixed by your beautiful PC work that, at least for me, your stunning photography has come to just be expected. After struggling today just tryng to get one decently focused photo, I can't help but be jealous of how easy you make it look! 

Stunning Pen and Photo!


----------



## TomS (Sep 21, 2010)

What a beautiful pen. The detail in the butterflies is incredible. They look real. How big do you make the butterfly cane before you roll it to size?
Tom


----------



## johnspensandmore (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow Toni! That's one GREAT looking pen!


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Sep 21, 2010)

as always a beautiful pen


----------



## jskeen (Sep 21, 2010)

That's the classic Toniwork that amazed and delighted all of us way back when... all of 7 months ago.  All the potential that some of us saw in those early slimlines and classic fp's really shines.  The junctions are perfect, the design has a little more space to really show off the detail of the individual flowers, and the butterflies float over it all without a halo in sight.  

I don't see the ghost though


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 21, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Toni , do you think you could add some pink to it ? :biggrin:

Awesome !!!!


----------



## wizard (Sep 21, 2010)

Toni, Beautiful Pen! Pink is definitely IN today!


----------



## Tom D (Sep 21, 2010)

Perfect Pen!!!!!!!!  Great Job


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 22, 2010)

That pen and picture are really something special.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 22, 2010)

Toni - that is simply beautiful. You were pretty good to start to with, but I think you are getting better if that's possible.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree With Bruce! awesome and amazing work Toni.


----------



## Nellieteach (Sep 22, 2010)

Toni,
Another beautiful creation. Amazing detail in the butterfly. Thank you for sharing.
Nadine Nelson


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 22, 2010)

My wish, some day I will draw your name on a pen swap.................... your work is second to none


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 22, 2010)

This has already been said, but WOW.  You do very nice work!!


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Toni,
You are one talented artist.  I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## markgum (Sep 22, 2010)

amazing


----------



## Tanner (Sep 22, 2010)

Perfect!!  When can I get one of those blanks?  Unfortunately my wife saw this pen and put me to task in getting a blank like it.  I'll be watching Exotics hourly for one.  Excellent job as usual in the placement of the flowers and butterflies.


----------



## Toni (Sep 23, 2010)

Tanner said:


> Perfect!!  When can I get one of those blanks?  Unfortunately my wife saw this pen and put me to task in getting a blank like it.  I'll be watching Exotics hourly for one.  Excellent job as usual in the placement of the flowers and butterflies.



Tim you can just ask me for what you want and I can make them.  I dont make many pink tubes for exotics as they did not sell so well.



Nellieteach said:


> Toni,
> Another beautiful creation. Amazing detail in the butterfly. Thank you for sharing.
> Nadine Nelson



Thank you Nadine that is one of my favorite butterflies.



BRobbins629 said:


> Toni - that is simply beautiful. You were pretty good to start to with, but I think you are getting better if that's possible.



Are you saying I am like fine wine? Getting better with AGE??:biggrin::biggrin:

Thank you EVERYONE for the feedback and for looking I appreciate it more than you will ever know!!!


----------



## glycerine (Sep 23, 2010)

As always... BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 23, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful Toni!! Gotta love "The Pink"!!!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Santacraig (Sep 23, 2010)

beeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuttttttful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santacraig (Sep 23, 2010)

Toni ;

          Where in the world did you find this blank.  My wife won't let me rest until I get one !!      HELP  ME!!

                  Santa Craig


----------



## striperskin (Sep 23, 2010)

superb!!!


----------



## Toni (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you!! PM sent.


----------

